# Some nice patterns here



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

http://www.piece-by-piece.net/Knit/knit_dbkn.htm


----------



## RICHMONDKNITTER (Mar 28, 2011)

Very nice patterns. And easily navigated site.


----------



## KnitterNatalie (Feb 20, 2011)

Lots of good patterns! Thanks for sharing!!


----------



## Sheeba (Feb 16, 2013)

Thank you Diane. And tons of then too.


----------



## vayankee (May 5, 2011)

Thank you! She has some lovely designs - printed out the long-sleeved shrug first (my arms are always cold....).


----------



## Chemchic (Dec 16, 2012)

whoa...I think I collected 20 of them!


----------



## Diane D (Apr 7, 2012)

lol i love it when others are happy ..... lets start knitting....


----------



## moonriver (Feb 22, 2013)

Great ....Thanks


----------



## busybeesheila (Apr 21, 2012)

Thanks for sharing.


----------



## TRINITYCRAFTSISTER (Sep 28, 2011)

thanks


----------



## Katsch (Mar 15, 2011)

Thank nice patterns


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Thanks for sharing link.


----------



## knitnanny (Feb 28, 2012)

Thank you and I like the round necked sweater....more printing!


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

Lots in there ty


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Can anyone help, please. I am looking for a pattern to knit bags for groceries. I saw one the other day, but can't remember which site it was on.


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

(should have read I am looking)


----------



## gagesmom (Oct 14, 2011)

Thank you again Diane, another great site. :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## NanaG (Jun 12, 2012)

Many thanks! Just found a pattern, and am casting on now!


----------



## slye (Feb 1, 2013)

http://www.iliveonafarm.com/1bag.html

http://www.ravelry.com/patterns/search#query=grocery%20bags


----------



## ajay (Mar 8, 2011)

Really nice p atterns, I printed several. Thank for posting site.


----------



## higheagle (Jul 23, 2011)

Some great hat patterns. Love the scripture. PTL


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

Another one put in my favorites! Thank you!


----------



## KnitGma (Apr 10, 2013)

Thank you, I found several that I am going to try. Have a wonderful weekend.


----------



## Browniemom (Sep 24, 2012)

Thank you for sharing this site. Wonder when I will ever find the time to knit everything that I would like to knit! :thumbup: :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------

